# ClockWorkMod Recovery for Showcase - can someone please clarify?



## fastlerner (Jul 8, 2011)

I've done some looking in various forums and I'm still confused on the best way to get the right working version of CWM on my Showcase running 2.2.1 EE25. :_con:

I tried installing from the market and choosing the option for Fascinate in the app, but it just goes to the stock recovery and gives me an error when it attempts to reboot into CWM. From what I've seen in the forums the answer appears to be to load a version via ODIN.


Can someone point me to version/instructions that are confirmed to work with Showcase?
What's the deal with blue vs. red recovery?

I'm not running Voodoo. Only customization I have is the EE25 with the extra partitions from phidelt82 and I'm rooted.

My main purpose is to have the ability to do full backup/restore from recovery. Maybe then I'll feel comfortable enough to play a bit more.

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Rom manager from market does not work with our phones as far as I know. You will need to Odin a recovery. Maybe someone will chime in with a link for you.

sent from my cs showcase


----------



## BubbaKush (Jul 7, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1116424

At the bottom of the OP there are 2 cwm3 links, one flash using Odin and one for cwm. I think prefer using Odin, your call


----------



## jessfest (Jul 5, 2011)

Take a look at phidelt's post here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1026893
He explains it much better than I ever could...

As far as red cwmr, I think that's typically referring to v2.5.1 which can flash both the old amend and the newer edify script... just about everything is edify now but sometimes you come across amend stuff...

Blue, I'm assuming is v3.?.?... or possibly stock recovery? I thought it was green tho. I haven't had much experience with cwmr v3. I do know it only uses edify scripting. The version I did try (times_infinity I think) wouldn't let me run a nandroid backup... so I went back to v2.5.1.
You can find all of these and a bunch of other stuff in the link that's in phi's post.

Some cwmr's come in different colors for the same version... like times_infinity's. His v3 cwmr comes in red, blue and purple... so classifying them by color gets confusing.

Most cwmr's flash through another cwmr (*.zip files)... but there several you can flash through Odin (*.tar files)... such as cwm-recovery-all.tar ...it's a red v2.5... this is what I'm using now on EE25 with really no issues. It's also located in the link in pdelt's post.

Hope this helps!!

Tapatalked from my Showcase


----------



## fastlerner (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks! I ended up snagging the red one from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=942021 which was linked off of Phidelt's XDA post. Loaded with ODIN no problems and seems to be working. Ran a full backup first thing.


----------

